# Another little fuzzy in our house!!



## pani (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! This is Felix!

Today mama laid on the couch for a while and wasn't paying attention to us, so I jumped up and balanced on her leg and she showed me ANOTHER LITTLE FUZZY! He was brown and he made squeaky noises! He definitely wasn't a bunny like me and Clementine! She wouldn't let us get too close and she held him tight, but he sniffed me and I sniffed him! I don't know about this!

~ Felix


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Felix,
Don't worries about it my mummy was like that when I mets Bailey for da first time, buts then I licked his nose and mummy let us play and sleep together and mummy called him a wrat buts I still fink he was a little bunny wiv a long tail. Maybe you will gets to meet the little brown thing soon your mummy can't hide it forevers us bunnies can find anyfink! 
~Shida


----------



## pani (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmm, I don't know... his ears weren't nearly as big as mine or Clemmie's! And he was TEENSY! Mama always calls me her littlest baby and her tiny prince but the new one is so small! And now I can hear him making funny noises, like whistling and going WHEEK WHEEK WHEEK! Me and Clemmie never make noises to get mama's attention... well, sometimes we stomps our feets but that's different. We just nudge her with our nose for attention. Hmph!

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 21, 2014)

Trix here-

Mummers and Dumpy tried to get me to like the over-sized mouse they called "Trigger". His ears were long and floppy, his nose wiggled, but he was brown like a mouse. Mummers nick-named him the lump, so I called him "Lumpy". He said I was a rat 'cos I'm black and white. 

Trigger is gone so I have Dumpy all to my self.


----------



## Mr_Lutivick (Jul 22, 2014)

We're did twiger gow


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 23, 2014)

could you post some photo(s) for US ...


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr_Lutivick said:


> We're did twiger gow



Trigger went on the Rainbow Bridge. I do miss old Lumpy, and Dumpy misses him terribly. I had to be extra lovey dovey to Dumpy 'cos he was very sad. But Dumpy and I got extra close, which is good. 

My job in the house is to make Dumpy happy, and I think I did that very well. Trigger also did that job good, too. Great Bunny Bless Trigger.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Felix,

It isn't fun when an owner gets a new rabbit, huh? They'll want some 'lone time.

-Bella


----------



## pani (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, Clementine here. The little fuzzy is still around. I don't like him! He comes and plays on MY carpet!.. I mean, ours... so I chase him and grunt and jump at him, heeheehee. Then mama gets mad and yells "CLEMENTINE!!!" and shooes me away. Hmph.

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 10, 2014)

Clementine-

Trix here. You need to plot to get that fuzzy out. It didn't work with Trigger, but I think you could still get that fuzzy out. Just try a few things that Wile E. Coyote tried. Dumpy just said you have to go to something called youtube or something to find out about Wile E. Coyote. Dumpy just told me that Wile E. Coyote was not a genius. But you're higher up on the evolutionary scale, so it could work. 

Good luck with your fuzzy.


----------



## pani (Sep 26, 2014)

ugh you guys!

Mama keeps saying she is gonna "adopt" a friend for Bigby! Bigby is the other fuzzy, by the way. It turns out he is a guinea pig. PIG is right. He is loud and stompy and he lives above us and runs around a lot. He still makes a lot of squeaky noises and he got a lot bigger. BUT UGH. ANOTHER FUZZY?? THIS IS OUR HOUSE.

Mama says this is the fuzzy she wants to adopt, she is gonna have him and Bigby meet and have a play. I bet they won't get along as good as me and Felix does.

http://www.petrescue.com.au/listings/318017

hmph. 

~ Clementine


----------



## Aubrisita (Sep 26, 2014)

Ugh. I gots 7 of those things living with me. Momma is the crazy piggie lady. I feel for ya, and they ARE NOT cuter than us buns. Humph. 
~Luna

Aubrey: he is super cute, I hope the meet and greet goes well!!


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

omgosh Luna, SEVEN?? I can't even deal with one!! You must be a very patients bunny. *lick*

~ Clementine


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh piggies are gross. My mom doesn't have any thank bunny but I deal with Kats and fish whatever those are but relatively I get all of moms attention. -Ivy


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

Bleck! What's a fish?? That sounds icky. 

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Sep 28, 2014)

Trix here-

You need to tell your mummers that you have too much competition, though you know you will win the cute competition anywho.

Dumpy just told me that while he loves bunnies the best, your Bigby is adorable and you should be friends. Humans...

Keep the faith. Just concentrate on being cute like you are.

Love,

Trix


----------

